# what should I do (apply for a PR or regional sponsorship)



## bibs (Nov 27, 2010)

Hello friends!
I am a civil engineer from Nepal wishing to work and live in any part of Australia. Until few days ago I was very much certain that I meet 120 points eligibility criteria to apply for a PR but suddenly I realized that the date of issue of my academic transcript is 8 Jul, 2008 which makes it impossible for me to claim 3 years working experience until 8 jul, 2011 and by this time new immigration policy will be introduced 
Well, although my transcript was issued on the given date, I had started working as an engineer from around February 2008. Can I claim the 5 points (3 out of 5 years experience) based on the experience certificates etc. ? In this case I meet 120 points since I am under 30 abd have scored 7.5 in IELTS.
Now, If the answer to above question is no, then should I apply for a territory/ regional sponsorship? OR, should I wait until july and try to secure 8 in the IELTS? Or Should I apply for an NZ PR? Please suggest me 
Thank you


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Did you have any practical traineeship that could count as your experience?

Besides, correct if I am wrong, but isn't that about 2 years out of 3 when it comes to points for experience and not 3 years in total?


----------



## bibs (Nov 27, 2010)

Dexter said:


> Did you have any practical traineeship that could count as your experience?
> 
> Besides, correct if I am wrong, but isn't that about 2 years out of 3 when it comes to points for experience and not 3 years in total?


thanks for your reply!
and yeah, I think I need to correct you  It's 36 months out of last 48 months.
Well, I did have the apprenticeship kind of work (actually I worked as the estimator/ Bill of Quantity preparer) until my transcripts were issued and I can show the experience/appointment letter from that firm. But I am still uncertain if this counts or not.

Besides, do I need to take a CDR test to apply for the state sponsorship as well? Or, wil NZ PR ne a better option?


----------

